# Electric Blue Lobster/Crayfish in Angelfish tank



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

I know that Blue Lobsters will eat small sleeping fish on a regular basis. However, do you think that I could keep one in a tank with strickly Angels? Don't they "sleep"/rest higher in the tank than most?

Thanks! :help:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

actually, i think angelfish sleep at the bottom (as do discus), and because they are pretty slow moving, i would think that they could become easy prey for the lobster.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I only have 1 angle in my tank, however he usually sleeps/rests towards the top of the tank in the planted areas.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, I don't want to risk hurting them, so I guess that I will set up the tank and watch where they rest.


----------

